# Sheep and Pigs



## ACTS Village (Mar 25, 2014)

I have a very simple question: Should sheep and pigs live in he same pasture? I have approx. 1/2 an acre and I'd really like to have both rather than choosing one over the other. Thanks!


----------



## purplequeenvt (Mar 25, 2014)

Personally, I wouldn't keep them together. Pigs are omnivores and will chew on the sheep. It would probably have a tragic ending for the sheep.


----------



## Baymule (Mar 25, 2014)

I don't have experience with that, but pigs are opportunity eaters and they do eat meat. http://sugarmtnfarm.com/home/  This guy puts sheep in with his pigs, but not when they are lambing.


----------



## ACTS Village (Apr 8, 2014)

Thank you both for your assistance.


----------



## poundinghooves (Apr 13, 2014)

If you're just raising hogs for a small part of the year, until they're big enough to slaughter, why not just buy 16 X 16 panels and make a pig pen and let the sheep run on the rest?


----------



## ACTS Village (Apr 16, 2014)

Thank you. That would be a good suggestion, but I'm actually planning to have a breeding pair of pigs.


----------



## BrownSheep (Apr 16, 2014)

I don't think that would be enough space to keep breeding stock of both.


----------

